# frame id



## spoker (Feb 21, 2017)

is the red frame a newer jc higgins with the twinn bar frame?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, it is definitely a Murray-built bike. Murray ruled department stores with an iron fist. It could be any number of brands or models. That is a common frame, used from 1958-(roughly) 1985 or so.

Is there any outlines on the headtube? Perhaps where a badge used to be? What is the serial number?


----------



## spoker (Feb 21, 2017)

dont know the answer to those question,if i golook at it ill get that info,thanks fir the info


----------



## Scribble (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks like a 1960s Coast-King frame I just found one like it. It could also be a Flight-Liner frame.


partsguy said:


> Well, it is definitely a Murray-built bike. Murray ruled department stores with an iron fist. It could be any number of brands or models. That is a common frame, used from 1958-(roughly) 1985 or so.
> 
> Is there any outlines on the headtube? Perhaps where a badge used to be? What is the serial number?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 21, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Looks like a 1960s Coast-King frame I just found one like it. It could also be a Flight-Liner frame.




The color is a dead ringer for a Western Flyer Grand Trophy too.


----------

